# Lieblings Live Bands



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

wie der thread titel schon sagt will ich von euch wissen was für euch die besten live bands sind,ihr dürft auch gerne mit begründung posten warum ihr sie live so gut findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann fang ich mal an:
Rammstein-sind instrumentalisch live sehr geil,haben ne gute bühnenshow und die stimme vom sänger ist live auch sehr gut
Gama Bomb- sind live auch sehr gut auch wenn mir da ein bisschen der dampf hinterfehlt aber trotzdem sehr gut
Amon Amarth-haben ne coole bühnenshow (vikinger ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und klingen live auch sehr gut 
Iron Maiden-muß ich wohl nicht erklären 
Ensiferum-da passt einfach alles bei denen 
Rob Zombie- er klingt live einfach geil und naja es ist halt ROB ZOMBIE!!11
Serj Tankian- live ist der mann einfach nur ein gott....weiß gar nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll 
Metallica- muß man wohl auch nicht erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt seid ihr dran
was sind eure lieblings live bands?
achja hab ich ganz vergessen
es ist egal ob ihr die band schon wirklich live gesehen habt oder nur auf youtube,myvideo,usw...


EDIT:
solo künstler sind auch erlaubt


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Oktober 2009)

*Metallica* Einfach ein Bomben-Konzert.

*Rammstein* Völkerball knallt. Leider konnte ich keine Konzertkarte ergattern. :'(

*Die apokalyptischen Reiter* Man hört sie zu hause erst, wenn man sie live gesehen hat. Nach Metallica eindeutig der beste Auftritt, den ich je gesehen habe.

*Swashbuckle* Einfach Party, was die Jungs da machen. Mehr muss man nicht sagen.

*Alestorm* Auch hier...die Jungs machen Stimmunge.

*Blue October* Eher unbekannt. Aber eindeutig geniale Live-Band. Der Sänger bringt seine Gefühle rüber, da könnte man heulen.

*Korpiklaani* Saufen, Junge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Merkt man, dass ich aufem Paganfest war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Das waren wirklich meine Highlights...


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2009)

Sepultura - die Stimme von dem Sänger ist einfach nur bombastisch!
In Flames - einzigartige Stimmung, guter Sound. Einfach sauber
Subway to Sally - sehr gute Bindung zum Publikum, sehr guter Sound. Einfach sehr sympatisch. Stimmung war bisher immer awesome!
Rammstein - toller Sound, verdammt aufwendige Bühnenshow. Besser kann man Konzerte kaum machen.
Trivium - einmal live gesehen, waren überraschend gut. Die Tatsache dass sie als Zugabe auf deutsch "Du hast" von Rammstein gespielt haben macht sie umso sympatischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Alestorm, Korn, In Extremo. Drei absolut geile Livebands.
Wenn ich Bands beachte, bei denen ich bisher nicht war, dann wohl noch:

Iron Maiden, Metallica, Swashbuckle, Rammstein, Machine Head, Heaven Shall Burn.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

*In Flames* Holy RAPTOR JESUS diese Band ist der schiere Wahnsinn live. Eine unglaubliche Show, die Stimme des Sängers die einfach jeden mitreißt, diese doch wirklich grandios gespielten Instrumente und die Effekte machen diese Band zu einem unvergesslichen Liveerlebniss

*Subway to Sally* Diese Show ist pure Energie man muss, man muss einfach mitgehn mit dieser Band. Diese Band wird nicht umsonst als eine der (wenn nicht sogar DIE) beste Liveband Deutschlands gehandelt!

*Die Apokalyptischen Reiter* Wenn man mal bissl Energie loswerden will ein muss.


*Swashbuckel* ich kann K0l0ss nur zustimmen absolute Partystimmung^^

*Korpiklaani* wie bei Swashbuckel, perfekt zum abfeiern geeignet :thumbs up:

*Alestorm* wie bei Swashbuckel und Korpiklaani macht diese Band einfach gute Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Equilibrium* ich bin ja grundsätzlich gegen Götterverehrung aber diese Band hat den Götterstatus echt jettz schon verdient!

*Eluveitie* diese Band kann ich schlecht beschreiben es ist energiegelanden und hart aber irgendwie aucht total entspannend, man kann moshen man muss aber nicht bzw. man hat auch eigendlich nicht wirklich das Bedürfniss dazu :O

*Finntroll* Trollish Metal mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen für einen staatlich geprüften Forentroll wie mich ein Pflichtprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Volbeat* Die einzige Band die ich kenne die Rockabily mit Metal verbindet und es hört sich einfach scheißegeil an. ich hab sie ja eher zufällig gesehn weil ich den Festivalplatz nicht verlassen wollte und danach Machinehead gespielt haben aber das war die beste Entdeckung die ich gemacht hab! Da hast du das gefühl Al Capone mosht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Doro* ich bin ja jetzt kein Dorofan so wie ne Bekannte von mir aber mich muss sagen die Queen of Metal ist immer noch ne echte Granate was Musik angeht. Solide Bühnenshows, klasse Stimme (4 Flaschen Wiskey und 3 Stangen Zigaretten müssen das täglich sein) und hammermäßig gespielte Instrumente.

*Machine Head* ich glaub diese Band bedarf es keiner Worte mehr! Die hatten übrigens auf Wacken den größten Pit^^

*In Extremo* Man merkt ihnen die Erfahrung die sie haben im Geschäft shcon an weil es kaum eine Band so versteht das Publikum mitzureißen. Da singst du sogar mit wenn du keine Ahnung vom Text hast XD
*
Amon Amarth* JUST LIVE FOR THE KILL!!!!


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

*Amon Amarth:* Viking Battle auf der Bühne und im Hintergrund ein Riesiges Vikingerschiff.
*Iron Maiden:* Da muss ich wohl nix mehr sagen.
*Metallica:* Es ist einfach Geil wenn alle den Text mit brüllen. 
*In Extremo:* Selten so viele Pyroeffekte in einer Show gesehen.
*Lordi:* Die Musik ist zwar nicht so mein Ding aber die Bühnenshow ist der Hammer.
*Gorgoroth:* Das Konzert am Wacken 08 war schon eindrücklich.
*Rammstein:* Ich erwarte viel. Sehe sie am 18.11 das erste mal Live.
*Ensiferum:* Da ist einfach die Stimmung im Publikum genial.
*Korpiklaani:* Ebenfalls die Stimmung im Publikum.


----------



## Caramon (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine persönliche Live-Band Nummer eins sind schonmal die Böhsen Onkelz.

Und dann kommt 'ne Weile erstmal kaum was nach. Hab sie mehrmals live gesehen und war auch beim Abschiedskonzert auf'm Lausitz-Ring dabei. Einfach nur der Oberhammer.

Dann zähl ich einfach mal auf, meist kann ich gar nicht begründen warum es gut war oftmals ist es einfach die gute Stimmung.

AC/DC, Metallica, Lacuna Coil, Anthrax, Der W, Police, Turbonegro, Disturbed, In Extremo

und noch einige ander waren's wohl mehr, aber die besten hab ich glaub genannt.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

*schlagzeiln*: die verteilen alk im publikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*un(d)zumutbar*: die sind einfach generell geil und live wirds halt noch mal geiler (allein schon weil man pogen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*holger burner*: krasse freestyles, derbe show, sympathischer typ
*enter shikari*: man kann zu der mukke einfach gut abgehen
*deichkind*: einfach party pur
*berlin boom orchestra*: 2 stunden gute laune pur
*radical hype*: die haben einfach einen riesigen sympathie bonus, reime verkacken is menschlich
*kurzer prozess*: rumdum ne gute performance


----------



## Falathrim (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1864432


Ich werfs einfach mal so in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ach unserer ist besser


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> *Amon Amarth:* Viking Battle auf der Bühne und im Hintergrund ein Riesiges Vikingerschiff.
> [...]


Dann noch das synchrone Head(BART!)bangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lieblings-Live-Band ist und bleibt aber noch "Die Apokalyptischen Reiter". Wer einmal bei einem Konzert war, weiss, was andere bisher verpasst haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings-Live-Band ist und bleibt aber noch "Die Apokalyptischen Reiter". Wer einmal bei einem Konzert war, weiss, was andere bisher verpasst haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign absolutes sign!!!


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2009)

tokio hotel !!!!
*hahaha not ..*

war ja bisher leider noch nicht an so viele live konzerten.

linkin park fand ich cool gemacht
und rammstein hatte halt ne geniale show
inflames und inextremo waren auch endgeil 
die ärtze waren auch so eines der highlights

beatsteaks fand ich live hingegen nicht soo toll... zumindest am greenfield nicht


und halt als ich 10 war hat mich vather mal an nen dj bobo konzert mitgenommen .. ja damals fands ichs toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *schlagzeiln*: die verteilen alk im publikum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ganz vergessen:
*excrementory grindfuckers*: extremst amüsant. unter anderem weil der bassist aussieht wie jeff lebowski 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings-Live-Band ist und bleibt aber noch "Die Apokalyptischen Reiter". Wer einmal bei einem Konzert war, weiss, was andere bisher verpasst haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber sowas von. 
Ich denke mal ich werde mir selbst zu Weihnachten die "Schrei!nachten"-Tour schenken. 26.12. in Köln...Die Reiter und Equilibrium...20 Euro...wer sagt da nein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ganz vergessen:
> *excrementory grindfuckers*: extremst amüsant. unter anderem weil der bassist aussieht wie jeff lebowski
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ja... EgriFu... So geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben mich mal auf nem Festival am Merch-Stand gepackt und "festgehalten" ("Geil, ein Fan!"). Dafür gabs dann aber auch Kuchen. ^^
Btw... Eben noch ein altes Erinnerungsfoto gefunden von mir und den Reitern... Hatte an dem Tag Geburtstag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hachja... Da war ich noch jung - und hatte lange Haare. *G*


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber sowas von.
> Ich denke mal ich werde mir selbst zu Weihnachten die "Schrei!nachten"-Tour schenken. 26.12. in Köln...Die Reiter und Equilibrium...20 Euro...wer sagt da nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Woooooot da muss ich hin Oo

Equi und Reiter sind wie gesagt der oberhammer :>


----------



## Akairo (9. Dezember 2009)

Bloc Party. waren sehr sehr geil anfang des Jahres ind Köln.

Nächste wche bin ich bei Kärbholz, sagt aber sicher keinem was

und dann nächstes Jahr Rammstein, KISS, Muse, Sportis, Mötorhead, Kasabian, usw...Ringrocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (10. Dezember 2009)

Hm. 

Schon gesehen:

Asphyx - Absolute Zerstörung. Zwei Stunden lang Deathmetal in seiner reinsten Form, da kann sich echt so manche Band was von abschneiden. Martin van Drunen hat ein Organ was nicht von dieser Welt ist.  (Hail of Bullets führ ich jetzt mal nicht extra auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Opeth - Instrumental und gesanglich einfach nur krass, dazu nochn Entertainer wie Akerfeldt und der Abend is geritzt. 

Dream Theater - Schöne Show mit großen Videoleinwänden, instrumental auch perfekt, kränkeln aber manchmal doch etwas an der Länge ihrer Lieder. La Brie is auch immer son leichtes Risiko, trotzdem muss man die alleine wegen Petruccis Gitarrenspiel gesehen haben. 

The Devil's Blood - Live merkt man erst wirklich, wieso die drei Gitarren brauchen. Wirkt allerdings etwas komisch wenn man vorher immer von dem "Wir sind sooo böse" Image hört und im Endeffekt alle bis auf die Sängerin fröhlich am headbangen sind. Nun ja. Bin mal gespannt, ob die Band auch auf großen Bühnen wie dem Rockhard und Wacken so gut "funktioniert", wie sie es in kleineren Clubs tut. 

Sacred Reich - Hoffentlich war der Auftritt aufm Rockhard 09 nicht einmalig, die haben es echt geschafft, ihren Sound von den Alben auch zwanzig Jahre später wieder auf die Bühne zu bringen (Ich lass Sacred Reich hier mal stellvertretend für das gesamte Rockhard 09 ohne Dragonforce und Children Of Bodom stehen).

Bullet - ACDC auf schwedisch und in jung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joe Bonamassa - Monstermäßiger Blues, einfach spitzenklasse.


Mehr fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nich ein, dass sind auf jeden Fall so die Konzerte wo noch was hängen geblieben ist und dann sollten sie ja eigentlich gut sein. 

Sehen will ich auf jeden Fall noch:

- Pain Of Salvation
- Bloodbath (Nächstes Jahr im Mai isses soweit \o/)
- Gama Bomb
- Sodom
- Vektor
- Wolves In The Throne Room
- Agalloch 
- Enslaved


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Dann noch das synchrone Head(BART!)bangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein to do innerhalb der naechsten 6 Jahre: DIE REITER LIVE SEHEN >.<
Mit meinen 13 waere ich untergegangen in der Menge vor der Buehne, aber ich warte nur darauf, etwas groesser zu werden und diese Genies live zu sehen ^^ Sogar die Live-Videos auf Youtube sind genial


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Korn war einsame Spitze am Greenfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben noch 20 Minuten überzogen =).

Dieses Jahr steht schon Rammstein fest, mal sehen ob der Live gut ist.

Edhit sagt : Trivium war auch endgeil !!! War zwar nach dem zweiten Lied zu bekifft um weiterzuhören, aber die zwei waren nahezu fehlerlos ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (21. Dezember 2009)

Wieso nur Bands? Sind keine Künstler erlaubt?


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wieso nur Bands? Sind keine Künstler erlaubt?



Bei dir? Nö,geh weg. :>

GWAR -> schlechte Musik, aber die Show..absolut richtig für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Sabbath (auch wenns dafür wohl keine Chance mehr gibt, sie zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der Drummer hatte keinen Hals mehr, Tony göttlich wie eh und je und dem lieben Ozzy hat man angesehen,das er nicht mehr konnte, hat aber trotzdem weitergemacht

Apocalyptica -> fast eingeschlafen :>

Korn (aus den frühen Jahren)-> schade, was aus denen geworden ist, aber das Konzert damals war nice 

Eisregen -> macht mir immer wieder Spaß. Leider meist auf kleinen Bühnen, worunter der Sound leidet.

Grindfucker -> Partaaay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Children of Bodom -> Immer und immer wieder! Absolute Weltklasse

Dornenreich unplugged -> einfach unheimlich schön
Dornenreich (Metal) -> er hats noch drauf, wie in den frühen Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Six feet under -> nur gut, wenn Barnes nen guten Tag erwischt hat

Running Wild -> schade das sie aufgehört haben, aber Live absolut top!

Viel mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein und viele viele gute Bands hab ich nie sehen können :/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Takti und Necro sind live nicht schlecht.


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Takti und Necro sind live nicht schlecht.


Bands!=Künstler 

Kannst aber auch nen Thread für Künstler, also solo Artisten jeglicher Musikrichtung eröffnen

und nein das war jetzt zur abwechslung NICHT als flame gedacht sondern als anregung >.>

Ich fand damals in Basel Deep Purple Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Schandmaul ist auch ganz nize ^.^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bands!=Künstler
> 
> Kannst aber auch nen Thread für Künstler, also solo Artisten jeglicher Musikrichtung eröffnen
> 
> ...



Ich funktionier den Thread einfach um.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Nein, er wird nicht umfunktioniert, dennoch erspart mir weitere Beleidigungen und haltet euch an die Netiquette.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2009)

auch wenn Der W keine Band ist sondern ein Künstler geht er live schon ziemlich ab
aufem Konzert inner Westfalenhalle war einfach eine endgeile Stimmung und Weidner hat sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, er wird nicht umfunktioniert, dennoch erspart mir weitere Beleidigungen und haltet euch an die Netiquette.



naja, nicht umfunktioniert aber ich, als TE, sage das man ab jetzt auch live künstler hier "bewerten" darf ^^


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Vor 2-3 Jahren Muse <3 

Das wahr so genial_


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Komm grad vom Subway to Sally Konzert. Saugeile Stimmung, saugeiles Konzert. Einfach ne saugute live Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Dezember 2009)

Also nach dem Konzert am 6. kann ich In Flames und Heaven Shall Burn bedenkenlos in diesen Thread schreiben.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Also nach dem Konzert am 6. kann ich In Flames und Heaven Shall Burn bedenkenlos in diesen Thread schreiben.


fahr doch endlich zur hölle mann *heulkrampf krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Dezember 2009)

heute ist es endlich so weit^^ sehe heute Subway To Sally LIVE das würd der oberhammer^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bericht kommt morgen^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Dezember 2009)

Wird hier keiner kennen, aber Berliner Weiße, spielen heute auch rein zufällig im Lido ;-)

In der "Szene" die Partyband überhaupt, aber bei dem Namen auch irgendwie Pflicht :-D


----------

